# Gaggia classic or la pavoni leaver



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking at buy one of the 2 both used condition what would be the best option


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would imagine a classic with PID would give you more consistant shots.

but having owned both, the la pavoni has gone on to be my all time favorite machine .... When you get it right, it's sublime, it steams very well, total control of the pressure (although barely repeatable) full temp in 7 mins ... And looks soooo much nicer.

thar said I would never want to make more than 2 back to back shots on it ... You could do it, but with trying to cool the group between shots the espresso becomes quite inconsistent ... Teeny Boiler on the europiccola as well so any more than 2 shots after hearing up flushes and you would need to refil

the la pav is less forgiving, but gives me far more reward


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got both, I only use the lever. The Classic is good however for continuous shots as it holds quite a bit of water, whereas the Pavoni needs to cool down before adding more since it's a pressurised vessel. The Pavoni also steams a lot better. When I had a go at the latté art challenge I pulled shots on the Classic while steaming milk on the Pavoni (almost like having a dual boiler







)

The Pavoni also offers proper pre-infusion.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Kraig89 said:


> I'm looking at buy one of the 2 both used condition what would be the best option


Letting us know your budget might help.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got a classic.

But I have a hankering for a La Pavoni. I wish now id got one of those instead.


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

I love my Pav pro, but it is hopeless if you have friends. It provides one great cup, two good cups, or forget it. I wasn't always an antisocial recluse - I blame the Pav ?


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just won a brass copper pavoni on eBay for £140 needs good polish on boiler as its copper I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so that wouldn't be problem think may need good descale and service


----------



## Captain Grind (Feb 6, 2016)

Kraig89 said:


> Just won a brass copper pavoni on eBay for £140 needs good polish on boiler as its copper I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so that wouldn't be problem think may need good descale and service


Nice one. Which model?


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

I've had my Europiccola less than a week, previously only high street machines. Been thinking about upgrading to Gaggia Classic or Rancilio Silvia for a while.

Then discovered La Pavoni. Found one I liked the look of on eB**. Such a joy to use.

Yes it has limitations as previous posts. If you want to know more you should PM Coffeechap, great bloke and a mine of information.

Whichever you chose have fun.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Kraig89 said:


> Just won a brass copper pavoni on eBay for £140 needs good polish on boiler as its copper I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so that wouldn't be problem think may need good descale and service


I watched one go this morning for £157, collection only.

I quite like the copper \ brass ones

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Pavoni-Brass-and-Copper-Expresso-machine-/322066160323?hash=item4afca39ac3:g:LsgAAOSw-RRXBijT


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Think it was that one thought I won it £140 lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

it stayed at £90 for a while but went a bit crazy in the last few minutes.

nice machine


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I must of put £160 and just left it being getting outbid all time on them lol how hard is it to service


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

not that hard to service by all accounts,, bet theres a thread on it somewhere

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Dr_Pavoni/seal%20replacement.htm


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for help can you put a pressure gauge on it


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Servicing is easy you can still get parts for the 1960's models ... You don't need any special tools. It's just rubber seals, bolts, Spring and piston .... Even the electronics are so basic a primary school kid could rewire it.

pressure guage is easily added they sell kits on eBay ... And is a necessary mod in my opinion


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks will have a look about


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Try this for info on retro-fitting a pressure gauge.

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/manometro_ep_eng.htm


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks easy to service and fit pressure gauge just need to find tools the one I bought I think the boiler is bare copper would there be any problems to look out for and best way to polish it up


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just had a quick look and see lemon and salt mentioned as a good way to clean copper.

Id be wary that the salt would cause scratches. But maybe you're meant to completely dissolve the salt?

Personally Id get some brasso


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like being let down the la pavoni is right mess it's a 1997 model looks like never being de scaled in 15 year or something basket was missing going cost about £70 to fix it


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you got pictures? I'm sure someone here can help you do it yourself.

Where was the £70 to fix quote from?


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

My self seal kit is £40 then needs basket


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Self seal?(sorry I'm no help at all but I'm fascinated by the la pavs, one day I think I'd like one!)


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I mean I quoted the price my self I can replace all the seals my self but they will be about £40 plus postage and then it needs new basket but could be more things wrong with it


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi you can get a service kit and basket from here which should be about £35-40, cheaper than £70

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Spare-Parts/c-49.aspx?BrandIDs=42


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks seller said it has being working but no basket came had cobwebs in bottom under black plate lol hate being ripped off


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Take it up with PayPal?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it switching on? A good clean and change of seals might be all it needs.


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lights up when turned on cost is £170


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's never being used for a bit I think because seller now says he didn't have the basket probs picked it up for £20 or out skip lol


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

You can pick up baskets quite cheap. I was actually looking yesterday and saw one for about six quid. Can't for the life of me remember where though... I'm sure the website had espresso in it...

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The baskets are 6 quid on the link I posted.

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I know there cheap enough but wanted to use it now if the seller says it wasn't there fair enough I have asked seller for partial refund to wards seal kit see what happens next


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> The baskets are 6 quid on the link I posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


Ha sorry long day! That was the site I was looking at and everything.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Good working order


----------

